# Police Officer Tom Smith



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Tom Smith*

Bay Area Rapid Transit Police Department, California

End of Watch: Tuesday, January 21, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 42
*Tour:* 20 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire (Accidental)
*Incident Date:* 1/21/2014
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Tom Smith was accidentally shot and killed by another officer while conducting a probation check and warrant service at an apartment on Dougherty Road, in Dublin, at approximately 1:00 pm. The subject they were searching for was wanted for several robberies on BART property.

The officers conducting the check had made a force entry into the apartment when a round was discharged, striking Officer Smith. He was transported to Eden Medical Center where he succumbed to the wound.

Officer Smith had served with the BART Police Department for 20 years. He is survived by his wife, who also serves with the department, and his 6-year-old daughter.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Kenton Rainey
Bay Area Rapid Transit Police Department
800 Madison Street
Oakland, CA 94607

Phone: (510) 464-7000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21919-police-officer-tom-smith#ixzz2r7oGetK9


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Smith


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

RIP Ofc Smith

having a cops get killed in the LOD is horrible. getting shot by your own guys by accident is a whole other ball of wax, the officer has to live with that for the rest of his days ... i can't even imagine .


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Smith.

They probably lost 2 cops out of this. The other one isn't going to want to go back.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> RIP Brother Smith.
> 
> They probably lost 2 cops out of this. The other one isn't going to want to go back.


yeah or Q5


----------

